# Amplificador de auto marca Rock series ,con dc en parlantes



## Dls (Dic 3, 2014)

Hola que tal amigos, antes que nada un saludo y abrazo
me llego un amplificador de auto marca Rock series (no es muy bueno...)

lo cheque y los mosfets de salida estaban dañados IRF64ON. los mande a pedir los originales y me llegaron al mes. 

procedi a cambiarlos, encendi el amplificador y "arranca"
pero hago mediciones antes de meterle una bocina y me doy cuenta que esta mandando voltaje de directa por las salidas y yo    

empiezo a hacer chequeos a ver que puede estar mal
resistencias, diodos, transistores, capacitores
y lo cheque por mas de 3 horas y NO encontre nada dañado....
de tanto que estuve pruebe y pruebe se me quemo un mosfet.

una cosa que lei por ahi esque puede haber transistores en fuga y puede ocasionar eso
lo curioso es que cuando arranca el equipo mides la salida con el multimetro en directa
y empieza a subir lentamente la DC 0.100mv, .0.250mv. 0.600mv, 0.90mv hasta que llega a 1.66v. tambien me di cuenta que esta saliendo una frecuenciua de 123.25 kilohertz en las salidas

incluso cambie el oscilador que trae y no. cambie algunos capacitores y no..

el voltaje que le llega a los mosfets es de 63v y estan parejos

pido ayuda

Muchas gracias amigos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 3, 2014)

Por lo que veo es un ampli clase D y con un elevador DC-DC, y supongo que funciona con voltaje simétrico, si tiene estables los voltajes de alimentación?

Tal vez algún capacitor se te escapó, porque eso de que va aumentando la DC, suena a capacitor dañado y por lo de la oscilación, puede ser que no esté funcionando algún bloque del ampli correctamente, yo digo que podría ser la parte de la modulación PWM.

Primero dime si sí es un clase D, que tal si no lo es y yo por acá pensando que lo es 

Salu2!


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Por lo que veo es un ampli clase D y con un elevador DC-DC, y supongo que funciona con voltaje simétrico, si tiene estables los voltajes de alimentación?
> 
> Tal vez algún capacitor se te escapó, porque eso de que va aumentando la DC, suena a capacitor dañado y por lo de la oscilación, puede ser que no esté funcionando algún bloque del ampli correctamente, yo digo que podría ser la parte de la modulación PWM.
> 
> ...



Hola muchas gracias por responder

Sii! en lo correcto es un amplificador clase D de 800 watts rms a 1 canal monoblock

que capacitor crees que se me estara pasando porque ya cheque muchos y todos me marcan bien, los cheque con 2 capacitometros y un medidor de ESR

y lo de la frecuencia que saca en las salidas no se


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2014)

Perdón, la tensión dc que estás midiendo es entre los terminales del parlante o con respecto a masa (-)??

Lo extraño que no entra en protección.


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Perdón, la tensión dc que estás midiendo es entre los terminales del parlante o con respecto a masa (-)??
> 
> Lo extraño que no entra en protección.



Hola Sergio.
Los mido en las salidas de las propias terminales. 
Lo curioso esque mido DC. en la salida y donde esta el + Positivo, me marca negativo y al reves

Ejemplo mido salida POS+ y Neg - y me sale. -1.6v
Osea estab al reves


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)

-1,6 V no es taaan terrible , posiblemente sea una salida estilo en puente y por eso da invertido.

Esa tensión es con o sin carga  ?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2014)

Hace una cosa, ponele una carga resistiva por las dudas, y volvé a hacer las mediciones, para mi esa tensión está presente por no tener carga.


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> -1,6 V no es taaan terrible , posiblemente sea una salida estilo en puente y por eso da invertido.
> 
> Esa tensión es con o sin carga  ?



Hola gracias por responder amigo

de ambas formas, le puse una carga de 7w a 3.3 ohms y veo en el display de la fuente que la consume pero rapidamente ya no le manda corriente, como si lo anulara

pero lo curioso esque le conecto rca e injecto una señal entre 40 y 80 hertz, pongo mi multimetro y me sigue saliendo 123kilohertz


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2014)

Tu tester mide tensión y frecuencia al mismo tiempo?? estas diciendo 123Khz que tenes en la salida??


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Tu tester mide tensión y frecuencia al mismo tiempo?? estas diciendo 123Khz que tenes en la salida??




hola, no al mismo tiempo

pero si mide frecuencia hasta 200khz 

pero si tengo 123khz en la salida
y como  te decia mientras conectas el amplificador a los 12v la DC va subiendo poco a poco hasta llegar a 1.6v 
pero le injecto entre 40 y 80 hz y mido en la salida y me da otra frecuencia que no es la que injecto, cuando normalmente metes 45 hertz y en la salida tienes 45 hertz exactos medidos por mi multimetro


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 4, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Hace una cosa, ponele una carga resistiva por las dudas, y volvé a hacer las mediciones, para mi esa tensión está presente por no tener carga.



Eso no puede ser. Debe haber entre OUT y GND una diferencia de potencial de alrededor de 0V aún sin carga. Si tiene 1.6V en la salida... de lo poco que he aprendido de los amplis clase D, considerando que no es un ampli integrado en su totalidad:

1. Tiene problemas el comparador.
2. El generador de rampa está oscilando mal
3. Problema en los drivers de los transistores finales
4. Algún problema en la red de realimentación? 
5. Es un diseño de baja calidad

Es lo que se me ocurre, también será cuestión de ver el esquema.

Salu2!


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Eso no puede ser. Debe haber entre OUT y GND una diferencia de potencial de alrededor de 0V aún sin carga. Si tiene 1.6V en la salida... de lo poco que he aprendido de los amplis clase D, considerando que no es un ampli integrado en su totalidad:
> 
> 1. Tiene problemas el comparador.
> 2. El generador de rampa está oscilando mal
> ...



hola, creo que es la opcion 5 jeje si la verdad no es un ampli clase D de auto muy bueno, subire unas imagenes para que me digas porfavor exactamente cuales son los drivers y el comparador aqui


Muy amables gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Dic 4, 2014)

Puede ser que sea la frecuencia del pwm del amplificador?? recorda que en el clase D se modifica un oscilador, aunque es media alta la frecuencia, o lo que estas midiendo la frecuencia de la fuente que está mal filtrada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 4, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Puede ser que sea la frecuencia del pwm del amplificador?? recorda que en el clase D se modifica un oscilador, aunque es media alta la frecuencia, o lo que estas midiendo la frecuencia de la fuente que está mal filtrada.



Eso es lo que esta pasando, esa debe ser la frecuencia que se puede estar filtrando del convertidor step-up DC-DC, no puedes alimentar el amplificador con una fuente dual lineal, a base de transformador de hierro aver que pasa con el ruido? si persiste entonces es la frecuencia de portadora que genera el amplificador la que estas viendo y no la frecuencia de la señal que estas inyectando.

Ademas de eso creo que debes revisar los inductores de salida para estar mas seguros.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 4, 2014)

Ese modulito azul puede ser la parte PWM, será que revises que integrados trae.

Igual, sergiot acaba de dar otra probabilidad de la oscilación, también se me ocurrió con eso alguna falla en el filtro LC de salida, tal vez el capacitor del filtro está dañado o se ha desvalorizado...

Salu2!

pss: ya me ganaron!


----------



## Dls (Dic 4, 2014)

voy a checar y medir los filtros de tantalio uno por uno y con el medidor de ESR
 y ahorita comento como me fue


----------

